# AC 3DS themes



## The Hidden Owl (Nov 1, 2014)

I just got the bulletin board one yesterday... I just listen to the music lol.


----------



## Debra (Nov 1, 2014)

I am thinking of buying that one too. Is it worth it?


----------



## Megan. (Nov 1, 2014)

I brought that one this morning. I love it. *o*


----------



## Trickilicky (Nov 2, 2014)

I also bought the bulletin board one! I love the flowers at the bottom, I re-arranged my tiles so they didn't cover the flowers up! It's definitely worth getting IMO ^_^


----------



## Milleram (Nov 2, 2014)

I just bought the Sable one yesterday. It's pretty cute.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 2, 2014)

Oh my gosh. They are adorable. I got the Isabelle bulletin board one yesterday, and I love the music :3 I also got the Jack one from Halloween, and me and my sisters got it as well. My youngest sibling got the Timmy and Tommy one, and my young sibling got the Isabelle at town hall one. I'm kinda tempted to get the plain ACNL one, like the ACNL 3ds because it plays the title screen music and I flipping love the title screen music :3 I love it so much I sometimes just boot up my game and leave it running on the title screen lol


----------



## uriri (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought every ACNL theme. But I ended up loving the Zelda one instead. I love their background music though


----------



## Miggi (Nov 2, 2014)

Does anyone got a video with all the background musics? I'd love to buy one menu theme but I can't decide without knowing the music. D:


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat (Nov 2, 2014)

Well, if this helps:

The Isabelle with bulletin board music is the 1:00 Music from ACNL
The Isabelle at town hall music is the music when you are in town hall
The Timmy and Tommy music is Nooklings Junction
And I believe the plain ACNL one that looks like the ACNL 3ds is the title screen music for ACNL

The rest I do not know of


----------



## Marisska (Nov 2, 2014)

I too bought the bulletin board one! It's so cute, I love how the flowers move!


----------



## Jaebeommie (Nov 2, 2014)

I bought the Animal Crossing pattern one because the way I like having my tiles would cover up the pictures in all the other ones. I'm a fan of the title screen music, so it works for me. c:


----------



## Zulehan (Nov 3, 2014)

I want the one with the flowers.

When I got the _Link Between Worlds_ theme, I expected the scene of Link looking across the river toward the castle to be what I see first, but instead it was Link 2D upon a wall. 

I hope there is no similar surprise with any ACNL theme I get.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 3, 2014)

I aswell bought the bulletin board one but unfortunately I like the Mario retro so much more... I'm not even a fan of Mario but it's so retro and sexy ;u;

Wish we could sample the music in the shop, it'd make it all so much easier.


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 4, 2014)

I bought the bulletin board one just the other day & it's so quite with Isabelle pointing on the top screen! ;v; I also love how the 1pm music is playing in the background as well as the sound effects. Was thinking of buying the pink Sable one as well as it's also quite adorable.


----------



## NyaaChan (Nov 4, 2014)

My partner wants me to buy it but I'm not sure if it's worth it to be honest. I love animal crossing, but it is just a theme and I also put my theme as yellow from the basic one and it looks really good.


----------



## Eline (Nov 5, 2014)

omg! guys! I didn't even know there was a background music to the themes??? I didn't buy one yet, but i'm planning to buy one of the AC:NL ones. I think they're sooooo cute!

What kind of music is there playing with these? I'm very curious.


----------



## Cudon (Nov 5, 2014)

Eline said:


> omg! guys! I didn't even know there was a background music to the themes??? I didn't buy one yet, but i'm planning to buy one of the AC:NL ones. I think they're sooooo cute!
> 
> What kind of music is there playing with these? I'm very curious.


If you view the theme in the shop you can see what song it plays c: No way to listen to it in the shop though so you'll have to look it up. Imo the best thing about the themes are the random game start and sleepmode noises.. theyre cute


----------



## Nashiro (Nov 6, 2014)

The bulletin board one is the best in my opinion! It has 1pm, one of the most AC-esque songs in the game. I arranged my 3DS icons so that the little flowers at the bottom are seen :> I also want to get the patterned one later on because I love the song-- if only it wasn't customised


----------

